# Panzerholz Plywood



## Bob in St. Louis (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey folks

I'm looking for some interesting plywood, and wondered if y'all knew if it's possible to get it in the USA.
A fellow audio guy mentioned "Panzerholz Plywood" to me recently.
I had never heard of it, but a quick Google search yields a BUNCH of results, most of which are audio related, and most of those were turntable related. 
After a bit of research, it turns out the Germans use it in WWII as tank armor, and still to this day use it in armored vehicles, like VIP limousines and such. 

How about these attributes for a piece of plywood:
- Extremely high density (so much so, it sinks in water).
- High strength (is used as a metal substitute).
- Is bulletproof.

> HERE'S < an article I found talking about it's lack of resonance. 


The audio industry uses it extensively in turntables (record players) due to the lack of resonance.
Here's an example of it used in a turntable. All the wood you see is Panzerholz plywood. The rest of the table is aluminum and acrylic. The beast weighs 800 pounds.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Try this one.
Panzerholz B-25 30 mm thick ALMOST SOLD OUT - Canuck Audio Mart


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, that's the first I've seen it available in North America. I heard there was a place in Canada, but couldn't find them.
Although for the speakers I'm building, the 5"x10" pieces they have aren't near large enough. I'll have to contact them to see if larger pieces are (or will ever be) available.

Thank you Argoknot!
Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Panzerholz Plywood (can you get it in the U.S.?)

Delignit Products - Panals,Fineply, Panzerholz,Tuffboard, Spezialwood

DELIGNIT Panzerholz B15-115 TTB KS

==


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Jan 24, 2012)

ha ha ....Thanks for the links Bob, but that first one (on AudioCircle) is my thread. 

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I know ,I thought you may get a kick out of seeing it on the this forum 

I have a question for you, if that stuff is hard as steel how are you going to rework it, do you have a high end mill machine and plus how do you cut it ?

=== 


Bob in St. Louis said:


> ha ha ....Thanks for the links Bob, but that first one (on AudioCircle) is my thread.
> 
> Bob


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Jan 24, 2012)

haha, Thanks Bob :lol:


----------



## BKB Industrial (May 30, 2012)

*Delignit Panzerholz*

Hello Bob!

We, BKB Industrial, are the North American supplier for all Delignit products, including panzerholz.

Feel free to get in touch with us at [email protected] and we'll see if we can find what you need.


----------



## pppmike (Jul 12, 2017)

Bob,

I too am looking for some Panzerholz B-25 for a plinth project for my Panasonic/Technics SP-10 MK2 turntable. I sure could use any information you may have come up with for a supplier of this product in the US.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

As a reformed hi fi nut from the 60's, when I had a Garrard 401 transcription deck and an SME 3009 arm with a shure cartridge and V15E stylus....

Youre all crazy if you think your hearing is good enough to tell the difference between that billion dollar monster deck playing a 5 dollar record, and a digital file through a normal set of speakers.

There, that oughta start a riot or two.


----------



## pppmike (Jul 12, 2017)

You won't start a riot with me. My 74 year old ears still hear pretty good but most of my audio projects now are to restore/repair or for improving the looks or function.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Back then a lot of high end amps were still tubes, or maybe most or all depending on the specific year. Some still prefer tube amps and some also prefer vinyl instead of digital files. The audiophiles who prefer that say those combinations have a warmth to the sound that digital doesn't. I think mostly it's a matter of preference.

Back in the infancy of digital someone said to me that digital generated sound (synthesized) would never be able to create the full sound of say an acoustic guitar. That's pretty much nonsense as it is just a matter of reproducing all the frequencies that an acoustic guitar makes, which was my reply at the time. We're pretty much there now.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Working car stereo, two working speakers, that's all it takes to make me happy.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Jan 24, 2012)

pppmike said:


> Bob,
> 
> I too am looking for some Panzerholz B-25 for a plinth project for my Panasonic/Technics SP-10 MK2 turntable. I sure could use any information you may have come up with for a supplier of this product in the US.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike!
Good luck Sir, I wish you the best. I gave up, as all the leads I tracked down turned up dead ends.
I had a friend actually go to Germany with a car in a container and offered to "layer" the floor of the container with the wood (with the understanding he'd be driving a car over it) on his way back.
Not sure why I saved all this information, but here's a copy and paste of what he sent me while he was there.
========== 
From 2-9-12

I have done some research on the Panzerholz.

It's called kunstharzpressholz over here.

Artificialpinewoodgluedpresswood as I translate it as closely as I can.

They use birchwood as layers.

I checked the wood companies around here and this is what I've found:

This holz can be bought in thickness of 15mm and 18mm.

15mm costs €28,90 per m2.

18mm costs €34,70 per m2.

The material can be bought in the size of 2.5m x 1.5m.

That is for birchwood waterproof glued and pressed.


If you want to know more ore write that I look more into it, just let me know.
==========
From 2.20.12:
I've received a mail from a company that can sell you "panzerholz" in The States.

They have asked me to give your name and e-mailaddress in order to get in contact with you.
==========
Not long after that, my buddy came back to the states, but nobody ever called me from Germany.

All is not lost though, seems there's a new product available in the states.
I've not used it though, and don't know how it compares to its German "counter part".
Hope this helps...
It's called "Appleply" and here's the folks that make it; States Industries


----------

